# Mortising jig



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Afternoon all. I going to try my hand at making a set of Kevin Rodel's A&C chairs. I have the plans in my hot little hands and have been reading the info and blogs from Grampa_doodie and kbiniowa. I'm looking at mortising jig plans. If all else fails I may have to look at getting a dedicated mortising machine, but I would prefer not to as it ain't really in the budget. If any one out there could recommend an accurate reasonably easily built mortising jig I would be much obliged.
Thank you.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The March / April issue of Fine Woodworking shows the jig Kevin Rodel uses for the angled mortises. 
A benchtop mortiser works best for the straight mortises. 
A handheld router and edgeguide could work, however with the small workpieces involved in chair building I prefer a stationary tool.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Mark, I used the Mortise Pal for this project. I made wedged shims to make the angled mortises. Dale (aka Grandpa Doodie) was very generous in his post-blog assistance as well. I will be happy to assist if needed.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I bet that fancy router boss thangy would be a great investment for a serious wood worker.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Pintodeluxe: I enjoyed reading your post on your chair build. You will be one of the people I call when I get in a jam…If ya don't mind.

A&C: I still cant' justify the bucks for the Mortise Pal. It's obviously a quality tool judging by your results….But.
I read your post on your build. Very nice. I'm hopin' mine turn out half as nice.
I'm thinkin' I'm going with Cherry on mine. I kinda like the tone of the wood as it ages. 
Ditto on what I said to P/D if ya don't mind.

Mics: Yeah it would be nice. But it's that fixed income thing again.


----------

